# Daughter and I doing some escrima



## oaktree (Mar 9, 2016)

My daughter enjoys escrima so here is a small clip of her and I


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 9, 2016)

She is a cutie.

Nice to see you back, how have you been?


----------



## oaktree (Mar 9, 2016)

Me and the kids practicing Baguazhang and Taijiquan


----------



## Buka (Mar 13, 2016)

I haven't been able to watch video on my computer for a couple months, until an hour ago. 
Just made my heart sing.


----------



## Pittsburgh Arnis (May 1, 2016)

Thanks for posting!


----------

